# Fried hair



## User34 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok so I am guilty of abusing my hair with  the blow dryer, straightning wand and Curlers every morning.  What REALLY good inexpensive hair treatments are there out there  to help keep it looking shiny and healthy?
 I have thick, naturally wavy hair that is prone to Frizz.
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## mermanda (Dec 29, 2006)

go to a cosmo. training school and get a deep conditioning. i could do it for you but i think were a bit too far away. good luck!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a great idea!  I also heard the repair haircare stuff from TIGI Bedhead is good.  I think they mentioned the Chocolate Head product...


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

I used to have blonde hair and bleached it almost every month, SOO I used tons and tons of treatments. 

Aphogee (cheap, $5-7?) - this is the greatest treatment, but I'd only advise you use it only if you think your hair is very very damaged. it's very strong.
Redken Anti-snap treatment (i think this is $10-15)
Joico KPack leave-in spray
Garnier Fructis Long n Strong leave-in conditioner
LOreal nature's therapy Mega Moisture conditioner (in a yellow tub- the BEST conditioner ever)

Before you blowdry/straighten, always use a protectant spray and a silicone based product (to tame frizzies and make your brush "glide" through your hair). I like Paul Mitchel Seal & Shine spray and Glossing Drops. Biosilk is a good silicone product. 
Whew! i love hair products! hope this helps


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pantene Pro V Daily Moisture Renewal.  This stuff works GREAT!  And Aussie's 3 Minute Miracle is pretty good too.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2006)

Pantene Pro-V Smooth and Sleek, it'll cut down on the frizz and repair your hair at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pantene's Ice Shine is pretty fabulous too! i subject my hair to some pretty brutal stuff (flat irons, curling irons, etc) and Pantene never disappoints me


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm not too sure on treatments, but when heat styling (with a view to straighten) i use tresemme silk shine straightener. it's awesome, and leaves your hair feeling soft and silky.


----------



## miss.vampira (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd second Aussie's 3 minute miracle conditioner, and they make a leave-in conditioning spray too. You can put that in every day to help protect your hair. Works for me!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 2, 2007)

Hot oil treatments. You can make your own (look it up online) with cooking oils or go to a drug store to buy it. It's like $5 for the Queen Helene (I think that's the brand.)

If your hair is really, really damaged, though, you might be better off cutting your hair and just taking better care of it while it grows out


----------



## little teaser (Jan 2, 2007)

i like matrix biolage conditioning balm for moister and the joico k-pak for treatments..


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 3, 2007)

Olive oil or other oils, avocado paste....i dunno just google homemade hair masks...

I also love the aussie three minute miracle and the pantene hair masks....

Me and my sister once made a homemade sauna using a tarp and our electric kettle and we put the aussie stuff in our hair and let it seep in for waaay longer than three minutes and rinsed it out with cold water...
That was the weekend I got whooping cough but at least my hair was all soft!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I used to have blonde hair and bleached it almost every month, SOO I used tons and tons of treatments. 

Aphogee (cheap, $5-7?) - this is the greatest treatment, but I'd only advise you use it only if you think your hair is very very damaged. it's very strong.
Redken Anti-snap treatment (i think this is $10-15)
Joico KPack leave-in spray
Garnier Fructis Long n Strong leave-in conditioner
LOreal nature's therapy Mega Moisture conditioner (in a yellow tub- the BEST conditioner ever)

Before you blowdry/straighten, always use a protectant spray and a silicone based product (to tame frizzies and make your brush "glide" through your hair). I like Paul Mitchel Seal & Shine spray and Glossing Drops. Biosilk is a good silicone product. 
Whew! i love hair products! hope this helps_

 
where do you get this aphogee? my hair is BEYOND very very damaged...


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_where do you get this aphogee? my hair is BEYOND very very damaged..._

 
hi! you can find it at most beauty supplies, just ask for it, they know what it is. Just a warning, the smell is verrrrrrrry strong. I can't explain what it smells like but it's not really good. You saturate your hair with it and let it set til it dries (20-30 mins). Do not touch your hair at this point because this stuff hardens your hair so it could break. Then rinse. It makes your hair sooo soft! This stuff, in a way, is almost like glue; it "seals" any split ends together. Aphogee has always fixed my hair . You can use it more if you need to. hope this helps!


oh, I wanted to add Porosity treatments are good too (but use VERY sparingly. like less than 1-2x a month. too much protein is not good.) I use Revlon Porosity Control and ALWAYS follow up with a moisturizer NOT a conditioner, but a moisturizer (there's a difference). I use Paul Mitchell Supercharged. Nexxus is good too.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

l'oreals nature-yellow tub conditioner-THE BEST . i agree


----------

